# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  اسمعها بالسماعه عشان تعيش الموقف

## ajluni top

اعزائي الاعضاء

عندي مقطع صوتي مفيد جدا باللغه الانجليزيه 
من الافضل استخدام headphone  على شان تشعر بأن الصوت عندك بنفس الغرفه ويخليك 
تتحرك معه يمين وشمال و كأنه يتكلم معك 


Download 



نعيما :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

الله ينعم عليك ... أنا ما اسمعتها بس بعرفها ... ما صدقت شعري يطول ما بدي أعيدها  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## ajluni top

نعيما مره ثانيه :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coconut 					 
_


وشو فيه
_

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة coconut                      



وشو فيه


 ما يكمل الاستماع معي ليش ؟
_

----------


## ajluni top

عندي شغاله كامله :Bl (35): 

بحاول ارفعها عا موقع ثاني

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _الله ينعم عليك ... أنا ما اسمعتها بس بعرفها ... ما صدقت شعري يطول ما بدي أعيدها_



  :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):   :SnipeR (54):

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_عندي شغاله كامله

بحاول ارفعها عا موقع ثاني
_


 شكرا عجلوني توب :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha 					 
_


يا بي وشو مالك؟

الحمدلله عالسلامه صحيح
_

----------


## احمد طالب

شكرا يا الغالي

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

الله ينعم عليك..................انا سامعتها من قبل عنجد شغلة غريبة بتحسو جنبك

----------


## راسيل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

